# Shower Times: A Poll.



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

If I really wanted to, I could take a shower in 5 minutes. Usually when the water is colder than the water found in the artic circle. Most of the time I like to bask in the warmth and inhale the steamy waters, the prolonged solitude is also a big plus for me.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I usually take 30 minutes, but I also have to wake up completely in that time.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I take 35-45 minutes, depending on if i shave my legs or not.


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

10 minute max at poorer house

20-25 minutes at richer house


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

Usually a good half hour.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Moss Icon said:


> Recently I was staying with my dad and his partner, who is a notoriously high-maintenance individual. She nags and fusses over every little unimportant thing, in particular how "her house" is run.


Does she own the house? — and would it displease your father beyond redress if you were to stand up to this insane woman and express to her in so many words just how unreasonable her ungracious host etiquette is?


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

ATLeow said:


> I didn't used to take this long until my mother started complaining that my 15-minute showers took 'three quarters of an hour', at which point I decided to make them that long.


Those are *exactly *my feelings about it. Despite now taking 10 minute showers, my parents (and their choice of spouses) just can't remove their head from the 1990s and realise that no, I don't take ages anymore. I probably never did take as long as they make out. And your idea is something I should totally do.



Swede said:


> Lol - the obstinate child in me felt tempted to advice OP to elongate the showertime to 15-20 minutes just to make a point.... :-b


As you can see, the obstinate child in the OP feels much the same ;-) 



Irondust said:


> Does she own the house? — and would it displease your father beyond redress if you were to stand up to this insane woman and express to her in so many words just how unreasonable her ungracious host etiquette is?


She and my dad are joint-owners. 

Ever since I've made this thread I've been considering making a new thread just ranting about her, and how being with her has affected my dad. My brother and I so often get told, "just tell her to fuck off". We would absolutely *love *to. She's a rude, conceited, tactless, stubborn, selfish individual who is in fact the very thing that broke my parents' marriage apart (extra-marital affair that she pursued knowing full-well he was married with at-the-time pre-teen children). 

The problem is she has my dad utterly whipped. And he's sacrificed everything he has to be with her and, on some level, I know he regrets it. But now he's made his bed and has to lie in it (his own words, which he let slip once). And because she is a physical wreck (I don't believe in karma, but I do believe that you can only suppress so much guilt and so much selfishness for so long before it manifests physically and mentally). So any time we've even hinted at standing up to her, my dad begs us to let it go cos he's concerned for her health. Of course, she uses this to get away with saying the most outrageously self-centred and insulting things to others, including my dad. My bro and I are also worried that should we confront our dad about just how much this has affected us over the years, he'd actually crack. He literally once said to me, "I hope I haven't messed you up too much". I smirked sardonically and just didn't answer. I couldn't. 

The other problem is my little brother. Her and my dad's son. He's 17 now and has idolised my brother and me since the minute he was born. He's also a very sensitive and anxious kid, and he really can't cope with massive stress. If things blew up between his mum and his brothers, he'd side with us. But that would create massive problems at home for him, and cause him emotional stress and potentially physical problems (he gets headaches, stomach-pains, and even night-terrors when he's extremely anxious). We just can't do that to him. 

So she gets away with being an graceless, deluded, threatened head-case, and we all have to just roll with it. The weekend these events transpired, during my 3-weeks back in the UK this past March, I was so close to confronting my dad about everything. I was in a noticeably foul mood the whole day - my little bro even pointed it out. But my dad avoided addressing it completely. he couldn't have failed to notice, and even if he did, my little bro drew attention to it. But my dad said nothing. I've learnt by now that he's in too deep to ever face the truth. He let his relationship with his own parents wain. He let his relationship with his brother wain. All because of her. Now his parents and brother are all dead. And his eldest son lives on the other side of the world in no small part due to all this. I not saying I moved to live in Japan because of this, but you can bet I stay here at least partly to be away from her and her shit...!


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

lol I take almost 1 hour showers


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

I can five minute showers when I want or have to, but I generally take around 10-15 minutes because I'm too lazy to get out of the shower.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Usually 2-4 minutes. Sometimes a bit longer. Usually longer if I'm not in a hurry. I used to work at 5am so I'd sleep as late as I could before having to get up and go to work.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd say 20 - 30 minutes normally. Sometimes up to an hour if I need to relax. When I was in high school, I used to wake up early so I could sleep in the shower before school :laughing:


----------



## dumastory (Oct 1, 2013)

2 freaking minutes?! nooo way. They had that rule in girls camp and i didnt adhere to it at all 
I listen to music when I shower so its pretty easy to estimate my times: 9-12 minutes or so


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

5-10 minutes is perfectly reasonable for a scrub-down and shampooing. But anything longer is more a matter of pleasure.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

20 minutes. I like showers.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Moss Icon said:


> Recently I was staying with my dad and his partner, who is a notoriously high-maintenance individual. She nags and fusses over every little unimportant thing, in particular how "her house" is run.
> 
> 
> When I was a teenager, I took fairly long showers. I never really lived with my dad and his partner as from the age of 12 (when my parents divorced), I only stayed with them for maybe a weekend a month. I'm now 34 and haven't stayed with them for more than 20 days during the past 7 years.
> ...


Just a guess, she was probably exaggerating to make a point. I know my kids often take an inordinate amount of time and think they don't take very long. It's pretty annoying when we have 5 kids and two adults to get through, plus expensive. Many times when negotiating we will start low on things knowing that we will meet somewhere in the middle with them.

And yes I can take a shower in a few minutes if I have to, I've overslept before and gotten myself through a shower and 3 young girls up, fed, and dressed and out the door in under 10 minutes before to make their bus (adventures of a single dad). But most of the time probably somewhere between 5 and 10 minutes for a shower for me.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

20-30 minutes. Following the typical ablutionary activities, I end up just standing there, thinking in that nice little cocoon of warmth, about anything and everything. Sometimes I stay in there even longer and don't realize it until the water starts to get a bit cold.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

I picked 15-20 because it seemed close enough but it really varies. Sometimes I have stuff to do and want to take a quick shower or even just a rinse, but when I'm feeling the need to sit somewhere and clear my head I take very long showers.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

bluekitdon said:


> Just a guess, she was probably exaggerating to make a point. I know my kids often take an inordinate amount of time and think they don't take very long. It's pretty annoying when we have 5 kids and two adults to get through, plus expensive. Many times when negotiating we will start low on things knowing that we will meet somewhere in the middle with them.
> 
> And yes I can take a shower in a few minutes if I have to, I've overslept before and gotten myself through a shower and 3 young girls up, fed, and dressed and out the door in under 10 minutes before to make their bus (adventures of a single dad). But most of the time probably somewhere between 5 and 10 minutes for a shower for me.


She wasn't exaggerating. And I hadn't even taken a single shower there that year when she comes in with the accusations. 

I can take super-quick showers if I have to. The operative phrase being "have to". I can't do everything I usually do in the shower, though. I have to cut it down to a shampoo and rinse, and a once over with soap. The issue for me is that I'd already acknowledged to myself the need to be more considerate and keep my shower time lower than I'd usually take. 5 minutes seemed fair, as Australia requests 5 minute showers of its citizens due to drought issues. But all I get is "5 minutes is a long time for a shower". As though that were in anyway true. If this survey has confirmed anything, it's that it certainly isn't a "long time". 

I'd happily slam down the 24 pence or so that my extra 2 minutes or so of shower time would cost if it really is that big a deal. But with her, it's not really the issue. It's a control-thing. She has to assert her control over everything.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> 13ish minutes, even though it feels longer.
> 
> People always told me l took a ''half hour''...''a god damn half hour''. l haven't been in the habit of timing myself as an adult, but l did try it recently and even my very long showers are just under 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


People tell me I take "a god damn half hour" too. They're god damn right :tongue:


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

5-10 minutes. It used to be a lot longer but then I moved into a place where the hot water ran out after 7 minutes so I had to shower really fast. I haven't lived there in 2 years and I still take short showers as a result.


----------

